# stinky buck syndrome



## promiseacres (Jul 30, 2016)

I have a year old buck who constantly sprays and loves his own filth. To the point he has a couple of pimples, one on his sheath and one above his eye. Which even if I could get him cleaned up enough those make him unshowable.... (it's not vd, been there done that)  he's a decent buck, meets the sop but isn't great.... 
 So debating on what to do with him. My does are on the large size and frankly I could use a smaller buck. I have tried to squeeze it but no luck. Maybe try a needle? Just Cull him as this is a flaw. 
What would you do?


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 30, 2016)

I have never encountered this before. I am looking forward to hearing from some of the rabbit raisers on here.


----------



## TAH (Jul 30, 2016)

We had a buck that would spray and was very gross. We kept him as a breeder until he started to bit every time anyone stuck there hand in the cage. He went in the freezer. 

Once he bit me thru my finger nail he was dinner. . 

@Bunnylady @Pastor Dave @samssimonsays .


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 30, 2016)

TAH said:


> We had a buck that would spray and was very gross. We kept him as a breeder until he started to bit every time anyone stuck there hand in the cage. He went in the freezer.
> 
> Once he bit me thru my finger nail he was dinner. .
> 
> @Bunnylady @Pastor Dave @samssimonsays .


attitude is very sweet, not an issue with this guy.


----------



## TAH (Jul 30, 2016)

Like his name


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 31, 2016)

If he produces to your standards, can you use some urine guards, or is he shooting up higher for the guards to block?
Is his cage up high, or down lower? I would put him lower. Can you put up with it?
I think it is a gut call you will have to make.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 1, 2016)

He's already on the bottom with guards... anyways he's earned a reprieve.  I had a trade set up to get a new buck but the bunnies are mostly does... So am getting another doe. Still might get a 3rd buck.... needing a smaller one. Going to see if I can get these pimples to drain and hope he doesn't get more.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd say use him for a breeder and see what you get from him. I've had filthy bucks and if kept in wire bottomed cages with nothing to perch on they did much better. I had one buck that if he had anything in the cage hed pee in it and rub in it. I used feeders that hung on the outside with small openings in the bars for the dish to slip inside. Hay feeder on the outside of the door and a water bottle. This kept him clean enough for showing. He also had his cage higher from the tray because he'd pee with such force it would splash back up and cover him. Eventually he learned cleaner habbits. But it took a while.


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> I have a year old buck who constantly sprays and loves his own filth. To the point he has a couple of pimples, one on his sheath and one above his eye. Which even if I could get him cleaned up enough those make him unshowable.... (it's not vd, been there done that)  he's a decent buck, meets the sop but isn't great....
> So debating on what to do with him. My does are on the large size and frankly I could use a smaller buck. I have tried to squeeze it but no luck. Maybe try a needle? Just Cull him as this is a flaw.
> What would you do?


Consider spaying him if he's unsuitable for your breeding and showing needs. If he is friendly and tame consider rehoming as a pet


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 20, 2016)

Coolup Rabbitry said:


> Consider spaying him if he's unsuitable for your breeding and showing needs. If he is friendly and tame consider rehoming as a pet


Considering a rabbit neuter would be $80 ( or up!!!) Plus he probably would continue spraying... and I MIGHT get $30 as a pet.... seems like a losing endeavor. While I don't expect to make a ton of money on bunnies, I can't lose that amount.
 In any case I have 2 more does bred to him, see if I continue to like his offspring enough to deal with his habits.


----------



## AClark (Aug 20, 2016)

One of mine is filthy like that, I noticed he stopped doing it when I moved him away from the others, just far enough he can't see my other buck. He's cleaned up considerably. When we got both of my bucks they rode home together in a box (it wasn't planned, went to pick up a puppy and came home with a puppy and two rabbits!) my kids named the white buck popcorn because the other one had peed on him so much that he was white and yellow like buttered popcorn...I had them in the house but the black buck kept spraying everything so they found their way out to the garage and away from each other.


----------



## Coolup Rabbitry (Aug 23, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> Considering a rabbit neuter would be $80 ( or up!!!) Plus he probably would continue spraying... and I MIGHT get $30 as a pet.... seems like a losing endeavor. While I don't expect to make a ton of money on bunnies, I can't lose that amount.
> In any case I have 2 more does bred to him, see if I continue to like his offspring enough to deal with his habits.


There's no money to be made in rabbits. you don't make money showing them, they cost money in their care, maintenance, breeding, travelling etc. A lot can go wrong with the kits or with the rabbits becoming ill suddenly. Not quite sure what the top going rate for a pet bunny is in the US, but here it's a max of $80 & for that you'd want a good rabbit. Costs me more in hutches & upkeep lol.


----------

